# mia-angel



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

any one done a spell with her and got successi was having a look on ebay and came across her


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey hun look at this!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=168761.0

I bought a spell from Mia last month, she was lovely.... Nothing has happened just yet, but then I have only had 1 AF since my mc... I'll let you know.

Natalie xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well i was thinking of doing it but with out dh knowing otherwise hed think i was mad   what exactly happens with thiswhat does she do??


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

LOL, My DH doesnt know either, he would think I had lost the plot!! 

She contacts you and sends you a fertility charm and a spell to do. 
Its got to be worth ago?!

Good luck sweetie.
Natalie xx

PS.. I cant believe your boys are nearly 1!!! Eeekk, where has time gone?


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

is it a spell i can do in secret or will i sound like a loonet tune??  what charm did she send you??


yeah not long till they 1


----------



## sianmarie74 (Oct 13, 2010)

I contacted her twice, both times nothing happened....I know i SHOULDN'T HAVE GOT MY HOPES UP BUT WAS LEFT FEEELING VERY DISAPPOINTED!!!!!!


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

I contacted her about a 6 months ago and then again after 3 months =  ttc naturally and a failed ICSI later    But she does say there's no time scale!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisa mc (May 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies, I bought two spells from Mia-Angel, the deluxe fertility package and the coven cast fertility spell, unfortunately they did not work in the first 3 months, so I contacted her and she said she re-cast them and unfortunately they have not worked after another 3 months.
I also bought a spell from Abby at Moonlight castings from ebay and Lucy from the Elderflower Coven.
I would probably still give it a go, as you never know, maybe it just wasn't mean't to be for me.
Good Luck
Lisa


----------



## needjustone (May 2, 2010)

i did it twice too and it didnt work either...one of those things i guess..


----------

